# Jimmy Kimmel + Matt Damon



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Did i miss somthing? I dont watch kimmel all the way to the end, but this week and last week ive seen the show and kimmel would end the show with somthing like "sorry to matt damon couldnt fit him in" or "sorry had to bump matt damon well have him on tomorrow"

does he do this for every show? has he?


----------



## baxter316 (Jun 7, 2003)

He had Matt on this week I guess. As soon as he sat down Jimmy said time is up. Lets just say the bleep machine worked overtime. The clip is on you tube.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

He doesn't do it every show, but he does it very often. I think it just started out as a joke one night, because of course Matt Damon would never be bumped. Perhaps they tried to have him on the show once and he couldn't make it, and now Jimmy Kimmel often says at the end of the show that he apologizes for bumping Matt Damon.

I thought it was pretty funny when Damon actually showed up and then they had not time. Nice bit.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

baxter316 said:


> He had Matt on this week I guess. As soon as he sat down Jimmy said time is up. Lets just say the bleep machine worked overtime. The clip is on you tube.


It was Jimmy's prime time special, was a planned bit.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

haha that is hilarious, and I bet marksman is right about how it started...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I am trying to decide if Matt was in on the joke. I mean, there is no way he would come on the show that late and think he wasnt going to be bumped even after all the times he was bumped.

I think he was in on it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

rkester said:


> I think he was in on it.


I'm sorry, but... duh.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, at first it appeared like he was really was pissed off and that Kimmel had pulled a wammy on him. But I watch it again and started to think otherwise. ANd Ive not seen anywhere that confirms it was a joke across the board with him being in on it.

I mean, that stream of cussing was pretty convincing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That's really funny. You could tell what they were setting up as soon as Jimmy started naming off all his movies, and the audience knew it too.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

rkester said:


> I mean, that stream of cussing was pretty convincing.


You're familiar with how he makes a living?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

i wasn't sure either... damon looked genuinely po'd, which is good acting, i guess...

but the kicker for me was when jimmy chased after him like it was a bit gone bad. i thought it was a joke until that happenned....

but if everyone says it was planned, with matt in on it, then i guess it was.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

+1 to bruinfans comment

which is why i beleived it. im sure it will come out truth wise eventually.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

someone on digg claimed to be in the studio audience and that it was staged...FWIW


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Please tell me this discussion about whether it was staged or not is meant to be a joke.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Please tell me that the comment about this discussion about the joke making a joke is meant to be discussed as a joke.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

rkester said:


> Please tell me that the comment about this discussion about the joke making a joke is meant to be discussed as a joke.


That makes no sense.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

ding ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

That makes no sense either.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I pride myself on not making sense. So thank you. 

Matt needs to make a good movie again.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Matt Damon Strikes Back! Funniest thing I've seen in a looooong time. Just wait til the 2:50 mark.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The Sarah and Matt video was hilarious!!


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Dubbadown said:


> Matt Damon Strikes Back!


Too funny! Great! :up:


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I am so in love with Sarah Silverman...even if she is #[email protected]! Matt Damon!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I can't believe Kimmel was so calm after that. Do you think he knew she was F#[email protected]!ng Matt Damon?
I bet Damon only did this to get back at Kimmel, and he'll probably dump Silverman now. :down:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

That was awesome. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

From Matt Damon's Wikipedia entry:



> Comedian Jimmy Kimmel often says: "Our apologies to Matt Damon, we ran out of time" near the end of his ABC television show Jimmy Kimmel Live, a gag lampooning instances where shows cannot feature their last guest due to time constraints. On September 12, 2006, after a segment highlighting the running gag and a lengthy introduction by Kimmel, Damon finally appeared on the show, only for Kimmel to apologetically cut his interview and head to credits, as Damon cursed him. Kimmel later confirmed to USA Weekend that the skit was entirely planned and Damon willingly played along.[38] Kimmel's girlfriend, comedian Sarah Silverman, also used this line at the end of the 2007 MTV Movie Awards.[39] This gag was also used again when Guillermo interviewed Damon at the Ocean's 13 premiere, with Damon asking "Are you with Kimmel?"[40][41] Silverman also aired a clip of her singing a song entitled "I'm f***king Matt Damon" on January 31, 2008 on Jimmy Kimmel Live. Damon appears in the song with Silverman and at the end when she is apologizing to Jimmy, Damon interrupts her saying "Sorry, but were out of time".


And from the USA Weekend story referenced: 


> At the end of comic Jimmy Kimmel's late-night show he often says, "My apologies to Matt Damon; we ran out of time." What's the story?
> Barb Ericksen, Livonia, Mich.
> 
> It's a joke, started after Kimmel had a run of B-list guests. He thought it'd be funny to say he bumped a superstar for them. "It's amusing when the lesser-name guests believe it," says Kimmel, 39. Why Damon? "His name just popped into my head." Eventually, Damon went on the show. The two planned for Kimmel to run out of time as Damon sat down and for Damon to curse him. Kimmel says people thought their act was real. Kimmel continues the bit because it still gets a laugh, and "that was the deal. [Damon] didn't want me to stop."


It's obviously all an act, but quite funny. I think Kimmel was surprised when Matt Damon initially decided to play along for his special, and it's just kind of kept running from there. Who knows why Jimmy picked Matt for the joke in the first place, but it has made for a few good comedy moments.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Too funny!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That was hilarious. Anyone know what they talked about after they came back from commercial?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I loved the awkward bit when they went back to Jimmy and Sarah after the song.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

WinBear said:


> I loved the awkward bit when they went back to Jimmy and Sarah after the song.


Yeah, and he congratulates her.

Brilliant.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Were Jimmy and Sarah dating?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Yikes. The video auto plays on the main page at ABC.com

http://abc.go.com/index

That seems a little over the line, to me.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Yikes. The video auto plays on the main page at ABC.com
> 
> http://abc.go.com/index
> 
> That seems a little over the line, to me.


I'd agree--abc.go.com comes up with links to a LOT of Disney shows. Put it on the page for Kimmel's show, but not where people who would be offended could just happen acrossed it looking up "Power Rangers".


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Were Jimmy and Sarah dating?


Seriously?

They are dating and have been for years.


----------



## tanyatnt (Jan 16, 2004)

marksman said:


> Seriously?
> 
> They are dating and have been for years.


Ummm, it's not THAT stupid of a question ... I was wondering the same thing myself 

Of course, I'm not a huge fan of either Kimmel's (ever since that awful "Man Show" :down: ) or Silverman's.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> That was hilarious. Anyone know what they talked about after they came back from commercial?


Sarah just said, "I'm not f***ing Matt Damon. . . anymore." Then they just played off the awkwardness a bit and then went to Coldplay (which I believe was just a replay of when they played on the first episode back in 2002 but am not 100% positive). They played Clocks and Yellow.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I can't believe Kimmel was so calm after that. Do you think he knew she was F#[email protected]!ng Matt Damon?
> I bet Damon only did this to get back at Kimmel, and he'll probably dump Silverman now. :down:


Are you sure? I think it might have been a joke and Jimmy was in on it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Dubbadown said:


> Matt Damon Strikes Back! Funniest thing I've seen in a looooong time. Just wait til the 2:50 mark.


Anyone know if an unbleeped version is available anywhere?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> Are you sure? I think it might have been a joke and Jimmy was in on it.


It was most definitely a joke.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> It was most definitely a joke.


zoom


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

Dubbadown said:


> Matt Damon Strikes Back! Funniest thing I've seen in a looooong time. Just wait til the 2:50 mark.


Heh - anyone else catch the missed bleep during the "Knock knock" joke?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I can't believe Kimmel was so calm after that. Do you think he knew she was F#[email protected]!ng Matt Damon?
> I bet Damon only did this to get back at Kimmel, and he'll probably dump Silverman now. :down:


Whatever, I bet the entire thing was Kimmel's idea, he probably wrote the song!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The shot of them crawling towards each other on top of a bar looks vaguely familiar, like it's a reference to a movie or something. Anybody know what that's from?


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

tanyatnt said:


> Of course, I'm not a huge fan of either Kimmel's (ever since that awful "Man Show" :down: ) . . . .


I really miss the "Girls Jumping on Trampolines" segments they had at the end of each episode.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh wow, that was hilarious.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TIVOSciolist said:


> I really miss the "Girls Jumping on Trampolines" segments they had at the end of each episode.


you just wish the naked one wasnt blurred out


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's a version of just the music video with no laughter from the audience: 




Still looking for an unbleeped version...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

It's obvious that Matt has a great sense of humor. George Clooney and Brad Pitt are the same way. I wonder if that's why we keep getting "Ocean's" movies. They have such a good time working together, I can see them partially financing the movies themselves, just so they can work together.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> Here's a version of just the music video with no laughter from the audience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been removed.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Funny, but it's the basically same thing that Damon did in 'Eurotrip' oh ... about 3.5 years ago. Nice to see Sarah Silverman coming up with her own ideas.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

tem said:


> Funny, but it's the basically same thing that Damon did in 'Eurotrip' oh ... about 3.5 years ago. Nice to see Sarah Silverman coming up with her own ideas.


Nice to see some threadcrapping.

Greg


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Jimmy had his revenge tonight. He's now f***ing Ben Affleck.  :up:


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

check out the fex guy and the video starts at 2:00

and yes it is a joke for those who don't know


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

xuxa said:


> check out the fex guy and the video starts at 2:00
> 
> and yes it is a joke for those who don't know


LOL! I didn't catch the Fed Ex guy!

If you get a chance to see the whole bit with Affleck tonight, definately watch it! I was dying! 

And I will never hear Josh Grobin the same way again...


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

The FEX guy had me rolling, but then there was the choir! I recognized, in rough order of their singing, Joan Jett, Robin Williams, Don Cheadle, Dominic Monaghan, Perry Farrell, Macy Gray, Lance Bass, Cameron Diaz, Huey Lewis, Josh Groban, Meatloaf, Christina Applegate, Rebecca Romijn, and Harrison Ford.

OK, Sarah. How can you top this?


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

I want to find out how they managed so get so many celebrities to participate in this new video especially harrison ford he never does things like this


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

Mike10 said:


> I want to find out how they managed so get so many celebrities to participate in this new video especially harrison ford he never does these things like this


It would be funny if all he had to do was ask. Who knows maybe Harrison Ford has wanted to do the jokes but no one ever asks him. 

That was hilarious. I don't know if it was the youtube encoding or how it was aired, but parts of it were really hard to hear over the studio audience.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

His response to Sara doing Matt Damon


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Mike10 said:


> I want to find out how they managed so get so many celebrities to participate in this new video especially harrison ford he never does things like this


Kalista's influence no doubt.

Hysterically funny. I had my headphones on listening at the office and I was laughing so hard my office mate wanted to know if I was alright


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

So funny!!



Spoiler



Stars I know that were in it;

Robin Williams, Brad Pitt, Macy Gray, Josh Groban, Harrison Ford, Don Cheadle and Cameron Diaz. I know there were others, I just couldn't place them. Who did I miss?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

That was <blanking> awesome!!!


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Too damn funny.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Love It !!!!!!!!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

That was awesome! 

:up:


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

<Blanking> ingenious!! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

So funny


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Robin Williams with the "money shot" was just too special.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm mc Lovin it!!!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

needo said:


> It would be funny if all he had to do was ask. Who knows maybe Harrison Ford has wanted to do the jokes but no one ever asks him.


Actually, I've seen interviews with him where he's said that he'd love to do a wacky comedy, but he never gets sent those scripts.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Spoiler



some others -- Joan Jett, Huey Lewis, Perry Farrel, Benji and Joel Madden, Lance Bass, Huey Lewis, Josh Groban, McLovin, Christina Applegate, Rebecca Romijn, and Dominic Monaghan, and Meatloaf


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Ekims said:


> So funny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Meat Loaf and Huey Lewis... others that I recognized, but could not place...



Awesome... If someone finds an "unbeeped" version or "lyrics" would love to see it.

ETA: xuxa beat me to it...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

That was great, why spoilerize who's in it?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG. I can't wait for my bosses to leave so I can watch this!


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I couldn't watch the whole thing... My cube is too public. What I saw was very funny.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

/subscribe so I remember to watch when the bosses leave


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

JFriday said:


> That was great, why spoilerize who's in it?


So as not to ruin the suprise for people who haven't seen it.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Hilarious.
It's nice to see so many actors just having fun screwing around.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Awesomeness. Pure, unadulterated awesomeness. Though I like "I'm &^&#37;$ing Matt Damon" better - it's more danceable and singalongable.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hilarious! :up::up::up:


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

Josh Grobin was a hilarious touch.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

OMFG. That was great. Yes, Sarah's song is catchier (I couldn't understand half the words in Jimmy's) but the whole thing was just...money. :up:


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

That was hysterical!!!!

I love it when stars are self-deprecating and can poke fun at themselves.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

That was <blanking> fantastic.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Funny stuff!! :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, I can't stop laughing. That was one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Can't believe they were able to get all those stars together for that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if the Huey Lewis / Cameron Diaz pairing was supposed to be Huey and Gwyneth Paltrow (as a callback to Duets) and they couldn't get Gwyneth so they just threw in the next famous skinny blonde that they could find.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

That was just awesome! I have been big fans of Jimmy's & Sarah's for a long time! I really don't see how they can top this, without Sarah releasing an actual sex tape!

I remember back after Matt actually was on Jimmy's show and still got bumped. All over the web there were comments after the online articles that people thought KJimmy was such an a** to Matt. They all said that ABC should ban Jimmy from TV and that no studios should send people to the show anymore.

Read some of the comments after this article. Especially #2! Some are NSFW.

http://www.spike.com/video/2771628/collection/18220

More comments here:

http://www.tmz.com/2006/09/15/apologies-to-matt-damon/

The comments make it even funnier!

I think that anyone that actually watch Kimmel's show, knew that it was all a joke. But then the viral video sites let a lot more people see it (some of whom don't like Kimmel in the first place) and then they all think he is being a jerk and that there is no way they are really joking around.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

busyba said:


> I wonder if the Huey Lewis / Cameron Diaz pairing was supposed to be Huey and Gwyneth Paltrow (as a callback to Duets) and they couldn't get Gwyneth so they just threw in the next famous skinny blonde that they could find.


If I'm not mistaken Huey Lewis was in the We Are the World video, so I suspect while there may have been the Duets connection they were just trying to get some of the original performers from WATW to appear in it.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I watched this earlier and had to watch again just now. Hilarious. :up:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

It was pretty good but all the beeping was annoying. Like watching "Goodfellas" on TNT.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I vote they should end the one upmanship now before it goes on too long and becomes unfunny. Both videos are funtastic.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It looks like the general opinion of it here is a bit higher than my opinion. I thought it was funny, but still not quite as funny as the couple of "We Are the World"-like songs that SNL did in the early 90s or so.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I still think I'm [email protected]#&#37;ing Matt Damon song was better.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I still think I'm [email protected]#%ing Matt Damon song was better.


What made it so much better was the surprise. There was no surprise here, we knew it was coming.

Greg


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> What made it so much better was the surprise. There was no surprise here, we knew it was coming.


It also _really_ didn't help that Jimmy was trying to sing in Sarah's key.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

gchance said:


> What made it so much better was the surprise. There was no surprise here, we knew it was coming.
> 
> Greg


I expected retaliation but I didn't expect him to do it on such a mass scale.

Jimmy wins. 

And I agree, this should end it. You can't top that!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sarah gets points for the surprise of it, but Jimmy wins by going BEYOND anything she could do w/ the celebs. 

Call it a tie  and enjoy the comedy


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I still think I'm [email protected]#%ing Matt Damon song was better.


Sarah's song was better because she's an actual songwriter and it was original when she did it. But Jimmy adding all the celebs and the choir and Josh Grobin just really put his over the top.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Sarah gets points for the surprise of it, but Jimmy wins by going BEYOND anything she could do w/ the celebs.
> 
> Call it a tie  and enjoy the comedy


Still, can't I hope for a Sarah Silverman "I'm ****ing Jennifer Garner?"  (And it would finish the comedy "rule of 3s")


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> Still, can't I hope for a Sarah Silverman "I'm ****ing Jennifer Garner?"  (And it would finish the comedy "rule of 3s")


Oh, that is so wrong. Yet would be FABulous if she can get Jennifer to go along. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

markz said:


> I really don't see how they can top this, without Sarah releasing an actual sex tape!


one can only hope....

can they do that and blur jimmy out??

or maybe she does a sex tape with matt damon!!!

then jimmy does a sex tape with ben... uh oh, this could get unfunny really quick


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> one can only hope....
> 
> can they do that and blur jimmy out??
> 
> ...


Or with Jennifer Garner as someone else suggested!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe Jennifer Garner and Matt's wife can do a song. That would be the completion of the circle.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Maybe Jennifer Garner and Matt's wife can do a song. That would be the completion of the circle.


What wife?


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> What wife?


Luciana Barroso. She's an ex-bartender and they met while he was filming a movie in Miami, I believe. They have a kid together and she has a child from a prior marriage.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If anyone wants to share all the related videos with someone, without giving away what's coming because of the video title or the other related videos listed off to the side, I put together a blog entry with all the videos and a little intro. It can be viewed at:

http://www.sportprojections.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1979694:BlogPost:3513

Enjoy!!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> If anyone wants to share all the related videos with someone, without giving away what's coming because of the video title or the other related videos listed off to the side, I put together a blog entry with all the videos and a little intro. It can be viewed at:
> 
> http://www.sportprojections.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1979694:BlogPost:3513
> 
> Enjoy!!


Great job! I just shared the link with a couple of friends!


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> If anyone wants to share all the related videos with someone, without giving away what's coming because of the video title or the other related videos listed off to the side, I put together a blog entry with all the videos and a little intro. It can be viewed at:
> 
> http://www.sportprojections.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1979694:BlogPost:3513
> 
> Enjoy!!


Where is Seth Rogen?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hansky said:


> Where is Seth Rogen?


Explain. I'm not aware of his connection to this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience embedding YouTube videos into blogs? When I first did it, it worked great. But I just went back to it and when I clicked on the videos, it said "This video is no longer available." So I went to YouTube and of course they're still there, so I got the embed code again and it was different. So now it works again, but I'm wondering why the embed code changed within a span of just a few hours, and if that's going to be happening constantly, or if they will now stay permanently?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

The executive producer of "Jimmy Kimmel Live" explains how in the fark they got so many stars to participate in the "I'm Farking Ben Affleck" video

-Ken


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Explain. I'm not aware of his connection to this.


I am sure that google will provide the information.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hansky said:


> I am sure that google will provide the information.


OK, I checked it out. While it's a parody of Sarah's song, it has nothing to do with the ongoing Jimmy/Matt saga. Plus, I didn't think it was that funny.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> If anyone wants to share all the related videos with someone, without giving away what's coming because of the video title or the other related videos listed off to the side, I put together a blog entry with all the videos and a little intro. It can be viewed at:
> 
> http://www.sportprojections.com/profiles/blog/show?id=1979694:BlogPost:3513
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks for that. I never saw the Bourne Identity spoof. That was funny too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> The executive producer of "Jimmy Kimmel Live" explains how in the fark they got so many stars to participate in the "I'm Farking Ben Affleck" video
> 
> -Ken


that's a good read.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> The executive producer of "Jimmy Kimmel Live" explains how in the fark they got so many stars to participate in the "I'm Farking Ben Affleck" video
> 
> -Ken


Great article! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I love the fact that the video was "Dedicated to the Memory of Norman Mailer."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I love the fact that the video was "Dedicated to the Memory of Norman Mailer."


I didn't get that. what does it mean?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I didn't get that. what does it mean?


He's dead.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I love the fact that the video was "Dedicated to the Memory of Norman Mailer."





pmyers said:


> I didn't get that. what does it mean?





busyba said:


> He's dead.


He's considered one of the premiere literary figures of the last century. It's just funny that a video about farking Ben Affleck is dedicated to him.


----------

